# feeding amounts



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have recently got 4 tipplers and 2 rollers and wanted to check the correct amount of seed to feed them per day?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

adam1 said:


> i have recently got 4 tipplers and 2 rollers and wanted to check the correct amount of seed to feed them per day?


I could be wrong, but I'd think a 1 cup or 1 1/2 cups a day would be good.

Lets see what others say, don't go by me..............


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I give my racers 2 oz a day per bird, I don't think tipplers or rollers would need that much.
Dave


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I give my racers 2 oz a day per bird, I don't think tipplers or rollers would need that much.
> Dave


Dave, How many birds is that for?


----------

